# Cinta pumps



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a cinta brand pump? I am really considering purchasing one of their "long stroke" pumps, with the high filler. I would love feedback if anyone has one.


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

this pump kicks ass to load up your boxes or bazooka it takes really 3 strokes to fill up your box i really fill up the bazooka also keep it clean and lubricated with bazooka oil because its harder pump because of the long stroke but easier on your back for sure great pump . the guys loved it the big ass pump


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I have this pump too. It's a great bit of kit. I agree with everything the man above said. I bought it initially to use with my Apla-Tech tools where I had poor access on jobs for the Apla-pump. You can get an upgrade kit from Fantastic tools which makes it easier to pump, but I've not bothered because I'm a big strong lad.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok i wanted to revive this thread to see if anyone else has bought one. Before i go buy one id like a little more feedback


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sdr, just ordered one, will be using next week. Will let you know what I think.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks interested to hear your thoughts


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had mine for 3+ years and love it!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

How many pumps does it take to fill bazooka?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Got my pump last week, but the package was damaged during shipping and the gasket and nuts to hold the box filler on were missing. New ones are on the way. I am very impressed with the design and function of the pump.Will let ya know how it works when I get the new parts.:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Well mld how you make out with the pump?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

awesome pump. Very well built, easy to clean, easy to pump. Haven't used with the zook yet. Would definitely recommend to anyone looking for a new pump.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Used the pump to fill the zooka today. Took six pumps to fill and that's FULL. Pumps a little harder with the zooka, but I do run my zooka mud a little thicker with fibafuse. Other than that works great. Would buy it again.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Used the pump to fill the zooka today. Took six pumps to fill and that's FULL. Pumps a little harder with the zooka, but I do run my zooka mud a little thicker with fibafuse. Other than that works great. Would buy it again.:thumbsup:


Six pumps to fill the zook:blink:, most pumps are around the 10 mark!!!

You running one of those mini zooks:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Six pumps to fill the zook:blink:, most pumps are around the 10 mark!!!
> 
> You running one of those mini zooks:whistling2:


Nope, I have a full size DM zook, two Concordes full size, and one mini Concorde.
We're talking about the cinta high capacity pump. Got mine from Fantastic Tool in AZ.
Checkers has one as well.

And, yes with my old(20yr old) tape tech pump it takes 9-10 pumps to fill.
Also that TapeTech was and still its one tough pump, never rebuilt it and ran it for the last five years with no screen. Hasn't been apart for probably four years and still the best priming pump Ive ever used. The worst I've ever seen are Northstars and I've used three different ones.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Heah buck, here's the pump we're talking about









Long stroke pump with high box filler.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Did that pump come with 2 box fillers?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Did that pump come with 2 box fillers?



Comes with the big mouth box filler and an adapter to fill other tools. Filled my zooka easily.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

mld said:


> The worst I've ever seen are Northstars and I've used three different ones.


So what didn't you like about the Northstars?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

My old boss had a northstar and I wish I could find one, actually fits Canadian mud pails and the bottom comes off so its super easy to clean.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am not sure what depth you need for the Canuck buckets, but the TT pump comes apart for easy cleaning. I have one and cant fault it.


http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Loading-Pumps/TapeTech-Pump-EasyClean.html


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

That's the pump I have, the TT. The northstar foot valve comes off just by pulling a pin out as well so the whole tube is separate and super easy to clean


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That link on All-Wall is to the ezy clean pump but the pic is not the ezy clean model. The ezy Clean foot valve disconnects for cleaning. It does so via the same clip system as the whole pump tube attaches to the pump body.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> So what didn't you like about the Northstars?


Sorry about that, sounds a little harsh when I reread that post. The Northstar is a great pump, it is the worst priming pump I've ever used.
Other than that it works great!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> Sorry about that, sounds a little harsh when I reread that post. The Northstar is a great pump, it is the worst priming pump I've ever used.
> Other than that it works great!


My goldblatt was a slow primer............Until i set it full of hotmud and had to pick at it and pull it all apart and clean it out again..............Now its priming on the first pump?? Try that :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

So....... If a tool doesnt work right, give it the old 2Buck treatment? You know.... leave it dirty, bounce it around in the van for a few months, keep it in a pail of skanky water for years, and then use it to perform body work on your van, and then go out and buy a 55 gallon drum of tranny fluid and soak it overnight!?!?:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

mld said:


> Sorry about that, sounds a little harsh when I reread that post. The Northstar is a great pump, it is the worst priming pump I've ever used.
> Other than that it works great!


Have used several pumps and not noticed any significant difference on priming the Northstar compared to others. Because my Northstar is so easy to clean I probably clean it more than most so needs repriming when dry, but then behaves the same as the rest I thought.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> So....... If a tool doesnt work right, give it the old 2Buck treatment? You know.... leave it dirty, bounce it around in the van for a few months, keep it in a pail of skanky water for years, and then use it to perform body work on your van, and then go out and buy a 55 gallon drum of tranny fluid and soak it overnight!?!?:whistling2:


 I haven't cleaned my pump since the 1st of September .
Once a week I will dump the bucket..clean the bucket,, and add fresh water. then place the pump back in it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> I haven't cleaned my pump since the 1st of September .
> Once a week I will dump the bucket..clean the bucket,, and add fresh water. then place the pump back in it!:thumbsup:


I believe you - I have seen pictures of your truck - Do you clean that every September too? :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I believe you - I have seen pictures of your truck - Do you clean that every September too? :whistling2:


 Every other!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I haven't cleaned my pump since the 1st of September .
> Once a week I will dump the bucket..clean the bucket,, and add fresh water. then place the pump back in it!:thumbsup:


Don't worry future partner, I rarely clean my pump either. Right now it is in my best interest not to, since my top seal is leaking:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I haven't cleaned my pump since the 1st of September .
> Once a week I will dump the bucket..clean the bucket,, and add fresh water. then place the pump back in it!:thumbsup:


 
Lol, same thing I do. I got my columbia pump and northstar boxes in a 5 gallon bucket full of clean water right now :yes: .... But I don't clean them on the 1st of September because that is my birthday....


----------

